# How to train a therapy dog?



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a 3 year old catahula leopard dog that I want to start taking to nursing homes etc as a therapy dog? Is there any special training that these dogs need? 

She is very sweet, no aggression what so ever. Is very well trained. She won't jump on anyone and will heel, sit, down, stay etc. I think she would be great at this as she loves elderly people and kids. 

Thanks 
Kat


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She has to have her Canine Good Citizenship award...

You have to take handler courses as well and become certified... http://www.petpartners.org/Page.aspx?pid=261

Good Luck...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Call around to trainers and see what it will take to get that award.


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok. Thanks so much!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm not sure on training but you can register your dog as a service dog here http://usdogregistry.org depending on which kit you opt for the price varies from around $80 and up. No qualifications or pre requisite. You can register any dog you want. (For service dog, not sure on therapy dog)


----------

